# Diabetes with neuro manifestations



## mpate (Aug 27, 2008)

What is the correct dx code for diabetes with DPN (diabetic w/ peripheral neuropathy?

Thanks


----------



## sharon wimberly (Aug 27, 2008)

250.60 Diabetes with neurological complications 
diabetic neuropathy is code also 357.2 or 337.1 depening on documentation for the neuropathy.


----------



## coder5254 (Aug 27, 2008)

*DM with peripheral neuropathy*

if doctor does not note "autonomic" I use 357.2...if peripheral autonomic neuropathy is documented I use 337.1


----------

